# 20 cent transfer question



## respectmelanin (May 8, 2016)

Hi Guys I want to try F&M Expressions. I have a design that is text and image. Do you suggest to use the 20 cent transfer promo for just text or do images fair well?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

respectmelanin said:


> Hi Guys I want to try F&M Expressions. I have a design that is text and image. Do you suggest to use the 20 cent transfer promo for just text or do images fair well?


They are fine for text and image. They are 1 color only and have size restrictions and cannot gang images for that price. Doesn't matter if they will fit or not. I have used them in the past and they are great to work with.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It all depends on the image. If the image would normally be OK for a 1 color screenprint, they will be ok for these transfers too.


----------

